# A few newbie ????'s



## CrazyHunter5 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok I'm a newbie at whitetail deer hunting and I need a few answers. First, I'm only 14 and I have never shot a deer. I was wondering what to do once I shoot a deer. And after that I want to learn to tan the hide and need to know all about that thanx.

CrazyHunter5 uke:

:sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There are many resoureces on the web that could show you how to gut a deer. If you have access to anyone that you hunt with they could probably also show you how to gut a deer. Ask at a sporting goods shop or look on the web and I am sure you could find all your answers.


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

In my opinion, one of the best ways to learn is by firsthand witnessing someone else doing it. I grew up around deer season and have been in the field watching a deer being gutted since I was 8yrs old. Now many years later, I do an OK job on my own but still it seems to help watching someone else take a swing at it from time to time. Always remember that it is a messy job and you can't be afriad to get a little blood on your hands(or at least get a little blood on your rubber gloves.....) Like djleye mentioned the web is a great place to find the resources but nothing like doing it yourself can show you how to apply that knowledge. Do you hunt with anyone in your family that has been going out for a while or is this something that you are just starting out on your own?


----------



## CoosaHunter (Oct 11, 2005)

dpx814 said:


> Do you hunt with anyone in your family that has been going out for a while or is this something that you are just starting out on your own?


My dad of course goes with me but i know way more than him and this is his first season but he doesn't shoot anything he lets me do that :lol:


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong,, but I think the most important thing to remember is to not cut or knick any of the organs with your blade. Not only will it stink pretty bad (much worse than just opening the animal up),but if left inside the abdominal cavity for too long, it might give the meat a funky flavor. You want to start down in the pelvic area and just work your way up. I usually cut around the rectum and pull the intestine through the pelvic area instead of breaking the pelvis. After that, it's pretty much a matter of getting all the little stuff out, and then reach up and cut the windpipe as far up as you can. This is of course AFTER you cut through the abdominal wall and take out the heart and lungs. Don;'t be afraid to get dirty. good luck!


----------

